# Another Army Ranger gives his life.



## Retired Army Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

As you all know I'm retired from the Army.  You'd think Id get used to this stuff but you never do.  This one truly hit home. We were stationed together at the Army Ranger Camp in Dahlonega.  He was the officer I was the Sergeant.  We struck up a friendship and found out both of our wives grew up together in East Hall County.  I retired and he left active duty to go into the National Guard.  Although we didn't keep in touch that well I always stopped him when I saw him around to talk to him.  I saw his father in law quite frequently and always asked for an update on him.  
He was killed in Afghanistan Thursday.  Please pray for the family of Maj Kevin Jenrette of Lula Ga.  
He had 2 years until Army Retirement and leaves behind a wife and three young children.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 6, 2009)

Sad news, prayers sent...


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 6, 2009)

That is sad for sure....
Prayers for him and family for sure...
I pray for our men and women in the arm force ever day even now I got a tear....


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 6, 2009)

Retired Army Guy said:


> As you all know I'm retired from the Army.  You'd think Id get used to this stuff but you never do.  This one truly hit home. We were stationed together at the Army Ranger Camp in Dahlonega.  He was the officer I was the Sergeant.  We struck up a friendship and found out both of our wives grew up together in East Hall County.  I retired and he left active duty to go into the National Guard.  Although we didn't keep in touch that well I always stopped him when I saw him around to talk to him.  I saw his father in law quite frequently and always asked for an update on him.
> He was killed in Afghanistan Thursday.  Please pray for the family of Maj Kevin Jenrette of Lula Ga.
> He had 2 years until Army Retirement and leaves behind a wife and three young children.




Kevin was an old friend of mine as well.  We went to school together at NGC and kept up, especially when he made it back to 5th RTB and went into the Guard.  He is a true loss for the Army and our community.


----------



## Forgiven (Jun 6, 2009)

Prayers for all family and friends


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 6, 2009)

Prayers sent for his friends and family.   A big Salute to all our fighters!


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 7, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Lorri (Jun 7, 2009)

Sad news - prayers added as well.


----------



## Georgiagirl (Jun 7, 2009)

prayers added


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 7, 2009)

Prayers for all


----------



## Nitro (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry to read about the loss of your friend.. Thanks to him for making the ultimate sacrifice. My family and I will take a knee and pray for him tonight.

We will also pray for his family during this time of loss..........

God Speed Major!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 7, 2009)

Prayers sent - God bless all our service men and women.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 7, 2009)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## leadoff (Jun 8, 2009)

sad news...prayers sent


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 8, 2009)

*Sad news when the brave fall*

For you gentlemen who knew him and for his friends and family... may God comfort you and them.  God bless the memory of this fallen soilder, and may his life and death count for good in every way.  

I salute a patriot and a brave man with hope and belief that his death is not in vain.   God give victory to his unit left behind in this valiant fight against terrorism.


----------



## double b (Jun 8, 2009)

I was at North Ga. with him as well.  He was my squad leader during my freshmen year.  I haven't spoken with him in some time and it was a real shock to hear the news.  We have lost another hero way to soon.  My prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 8, 2009)

His family is in our prayers


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jun 8, 2009)

GOD BLESS AMERICA AND THE PEOPLE WHO ARE PROTECTING IT.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't want to de-rail you thread sir.  But I thought this was appropriate to add to the prayer request.

The brother of a guy in our small group from church was also killed on the same day in Afghanistan.  

Jefferey Jordan was killed by a roadside bomb and died on what was his son's first birthday.  I didn't know him, but I just wanted to add his wife and little son to the prayers that are being offered.  

Hope y'all don't mind if I add that here.


----------



## Rangerboats (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry of the news! Prayers sent!!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jun 9, 2009)

That is tough to take. My prayers go out.


----------



## CenterMass06 (Jun 14, 2009)

It's always hard to grieve a fellow comrade.  Been there as many of you.  My prayers go out to the family.  But MY THANKS go out to all those whom have given the ultimate sacrifice for this country.   Great men whom lay down thier lives for this country under the lord's watch I believe have a special place in heaven.  GOD BLESS THE USA.......


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Jun 14, 2009)

Let us say his name with pride, respect, and most of all.... let us not forget!  RIP my Brother


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 14, 2009)

I haven't the eloquence of word to honor your friend enough. I wanted to let you know there are many who will never forget the service and sacrifice of all these families. They are certainly in  our prayers. 

As another fallen warrior arrived back home our community responded to honor the sacrifice.

"John Beale was one of our "hometown" boys. The remains of Staff Sergeant John Beale arrived late this afternoon at Falcon Field Airport in Peachtree City, Georgia. He was escorted by Henry County Police Department and Sheriff's Department as the procession made its way through Fayette County to Henry County. People lined the streets for miles and helicopters flew overhead.

When word spread via word of mouth and e-mail, as many as a thousand Fayette County citizens lined the streets with sad hearts, American flags, and a vigil that demonstrated their sympathy, condolences and pride in this hometown boy as they lined the streets near the Fayette County Courthouse. John was born in nearby Riverdale.   Their presence demonstrated their love and sorrow to his wife, children, family and friends.  The Fire Department had lifted high into the sky a fire engine ladder upon which was proudly displayed a huge American Flag."


----------



## rabbit hunter (Jun 23, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## jf111 (Jun 23, 2009)

God Bless ALL of our brave men and women in service.  My prayers go out to the families who have lost these dear men.  I thank God every single day for the privilege of our freedom that is being enforced and protected by these honorable soldiers.


----------



## hoyt84 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you Father God for all these young men and women who stand in the gap for us. I pray for your blessing, protection, and comfort for them and their families.


----------



## Slewfoot (Jul 13, 2009)

*Major*

Prayers sent for the Major's family.  Such bravery and service does not go unnoticed and we all stand indebted to he and his family for their priceless gift.


----------



## dusty80 (Jul 13, 2009)

Prayers sent and Godspeed to the soldier.


----------



## Jighead (Jul 13, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## muskiehunter (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of a soldier and dear friend. May GOD bless this family and be with them in their time of need.  Prayers sent.


----------



## trapper (Jul 15, 2009)

just in case you didn't know, the 48th INF. Brigade has deployed to Afganistan. to date the have lost 6 soldiers. we should all add them to our church's prayer list, and get as many as we can praying for them. i work for the national guard and would be glad to answer any questions. thank you all for your support and prayers.


----------



## Medic 4352 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am really sorry for your lose my prayers are with you and his family. please keep all or soldiers in your prayers.


----------

